# Whole boneless pork loin on sale...Time to make CB!



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2018)

I can't pass up $1.39/lb...

I'll pick some up tomorrow and prep them for the brine.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 15, 2018)

Piri Piri?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2018)

Yep-that will be in the mix. I'm thinking of loading up with a big batch this go around.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Ok SMF, I picked up 2 loins today each a little over 10.5lbs...













21.25lbs. of loin for less than $30 bucks. Heck yea!!

Got the brine mixed up and cooled the pot packed in ice in the sink...






Cut the loins into 3rds, tried to make the weights close... they range from 3.25~4# so I measured the cure out for each bag and added 2qts. of brine per bag. 







Brought them to the firehouse and into the fridge they go. See y'all in about 8 days for the cook....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

Great Start, Inda!
Pork Loin is the only Pork we get good price on all the time here.
Always under $2, but best price in years was $1.45.
Dang Butts are always expensive around here!!

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Great Start, Inda!
> Pork Loin is the only Pork we get good price on all the time here.
> Always under $2, but best price in years was $1.45.
> Dang Butts are always expensive around here!!
> ...


I can get butts for $0.99/lb. here on sale. Usually about 4~5 times a year. This was the best loin price I've seen in a while so I jumped on it. I'll be using Maple extract so I'll post the process I use for ya.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Great Start, Inda!
> Pork Loin is the only Pork we get good price on all the time here.
> Always under $2, but best price in years was $1.45.
> Dang Butts are always expensive around here!!
> ...


Yeah,we have Martin's here,which is the same as Giant.The "sale prices" on things lately seem like their regular prices.Seems you have to wait it out longer lately to stock up on things at an actual sale price.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> *I can get butts for $0.99/lb. here on sale. *Usually about 4~5 times a year. This was the best loin price I've seen in a while so I jumped on it. I'll be using Maple extract so I'll post the process I use for ya.




Sure, Go ahead, Rub it in!!!:D
If we have butts at all, they run about $3.49 or more. Haven't seen a Boston Butt under $2.50 in years.
That's why you never see me posting Butts.

Don't let me miss that Maple extract CB.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Sure, Go ahead, Rub it in!!!
> If we have butts at all, they run about $3.49 or more. Haven't seen a Boston Butt under $2.50 in years.
> That's why you never see me posting Butts.
> 
> ...


I rather ribs over pulled pork any day... But (pun intended) I do buy a lot of butts for sausage. That might change though as I recently found I can buy a 75# box of miscuts and scrap for $0.55~60/lb. It runs 25~30% fat which is great for mixing with wild game.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I rather ribs over pulled pork any day... But (pun intended) I do buy a lot of butts for sausage. That might change though as I recently found I can buy a 75# box of miscuts and scrap for $0.55~60/lb. It runs 25~30% fat which is great for mixing with wild game.




That's a Great Price for 25 to 30% fat content !!!

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Wasn't trying to rub it in Bear...It is what it is...cost of living I guess....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 16, 2018)

You leave the fat cap on yours hey?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That's a Great Price for 25 to 30% fat content !!!
> 
> Bear


I plan on riding up to the meat market and check on it when I plan on doing some bacon in a couple months....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> You leave the fat cap on yours hey?


Yes I do leave the fat cap on.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 16, 2018)

Ah..  might help a little. (Juicier)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Ah..  might help a little. (Juicier)


Yep, I bet it does help keep it moist....


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2018)

Good deal on loins.  When they are on slae here , I stock up and freeze them.  

I get butts for 1.99 here and I am not that far from Bear.  That's odd.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I stock up and freeze them.



I might pick up some more and do that...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I might pick up some more and do that...




So many things you can do with them.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 17, 2018)

That’s a screaming on loins! I made some fried CB sammichs a couple of days ago. Yummy.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2018)

I know right!?!? I could not pass it up!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone have a Black Forest ham spice recipe? Would it be good on CB? Anyone ever done it?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2018)

It's day #2. I checked the loins today, moved them around in the brine. Curing is looking good, meat is starting to firm up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Good deal on loins.  When they are on slae here , I stock up and freeze them.
> 
> I get butts for 1.99 here and I am not that far from Bear.  That's odd.




Where do you shop?
We don't have any memberships, and only shop at "Giant" & "Weis".

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 19, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Where do you shop?
> We don't have any memberships, and only shop at "Giant" & "Weis".
> 
> Bear




Sam's club most of the time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Sam's club most of the time.




Yeah, I figured that.
WE used to have a Sam's card, but now that I don't travel well, and Mrs Bear doesn't do Highways, we're kinda stuck with  local stores.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

Update: 
CB is still curing. I took the food lug out of the frig that the bags are in, gently moved the cure around in the bag, squeezed the loins an yep firming up nicely. Hope to smoke sat. or sunday.

BTW, rode up to the meat processor in Baton Rouge. I can get pork bellies for $2.24/lb. But it's a 70# box of bellies. I don't need 70# of bellies, but I have some people who will go in on it with me. I'm looking forward to making belly bacon and smoking it in my new smokehouse. And thanks to tx smoker, I will have a slicer to cut it up. Will pick up the bellies in about a month or so.


----------



## potsieko (Mar 21, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Update:
> CB is still curing. I took the food lug out of the frig that the bags are in, gently moved the cure around in the bag, squeezed the loins an yep firming up nicely. Hope to smoke sat. or sunday.
> 
> BTW, rode up to the meat processor in Baton Rouge. I can get pork bellies for $2.24/lb. But it's a 70# box of bellies. I don't need 70# of bellies, but I have some people who will go in on it with me. I'm looking forward to making belly bacon and smoking it in my new smokehouse. And thanks to tx smoker, I will have a slicer to cut it up. Will pick up the bellies in about a month or so.



What processor? Choctaw? Skinless or skin-on bellies? If it wasn't Choctaw - check them out. Cash only, but they have great prices on loins, even better than sale prices at Ralph's. I only buy skinless bellies, and I get those by the case from Sam's. 30-50 lb cases (5 lb bellies, anywhere from 6-10 in a case), and the price varies as the commodities price varies.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 21, 2018)

Yep- Choctaw Provisions. I don't mind the skin, I save it for making boudin and head cheese.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Today is day #8. Time to pull the CB from the brine and let it dry...

On rack to dry...






I put the rack on top of a 25# meat tote cover since I do not have a sheet pan that big. Worked great! In the frig. for ~36-40 hours. I had planned on smoking them tomorrow but have to push it back to Monday afternoon because a friend needs my help with a project Sunday.

Hey Bear, I gotta improvise on the extract. The company changed the one I use to use...they no longer use real maple flavor from the bark, it's fenugreek along with other flavors. It's just not the same....so disappointed. Think I'll use Brown sugar but I'm open to suggestions....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Today is day #8. Time to pull the CB from the brine and let it dry...
> 
> On rack to dry...
> View attachment 358388
> ...





I heard about "fenugreek" a couple years ago. They say it tastes like Maple Syrup, but I never got any to try.

I figured it wasn't that important, and stuck with Brown Sugar too.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

I have sampled fenugreek and it is very close to maple. It is one of the main flavorings in artificial Maple Syrup. But it just is not the same as the real deal. The one I used was made from maple bark and resin from normal wood processing. With the belly bacon I plan on doing, I think I'll inject it with maple syrup like Disco does and go that route. See how it turns out.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2018)

Pulled the CB out today to smoke it. Something came up; can't smoke it monday so I have to do it today.

About to season them up. Doing 4 Black Pepper and 2 piri piri...






Inda smokehouse about to add wood...





2 hours @150, then once INT reached 100*; 2 hours @ 275* to finish @140*. Shut the propane off and let the INT rise to 145* then pulled from the smokehouse...





I left the fat cap and the silver skin on so no problem stringing them up if you go through the silver skin. 

On the cooling rack now then inda fridge for a couple days before slicing with the slicer tx smoker is sending me.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2018)

On rack to cool...
2 on top left are piri piri, the other 4 are BP...


----------



## motocrash (Mar 25, 2018)

They look great.Especially the piri piri.What wood did you use?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2018)

Apple and pecan...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2018)

Looking GREAT !! (Put "Drooling" Smilie here)

I'm Anxious to see the slices!! (Put "Popcorn eating" Smilie here)
Be Back----

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Mar 26, 2018)

The pre and post pellicle pics look awfully similar?  Thanks for posting the smoke time.  Kinda surprising only 4 hours.  It is very interesting of wide range of smoke techniques and times for CB.  If mine turns out OK I am gonna try some BBB.  WRT maple extract: google organic flavor extract.  Nature Flavors is a well known vendor but there are others.  That said, I would say simply use maple wood for smoke.  Family loves maple flavor meats but not me...  In fact, I plate pancakes or waffles separately so not to get any syrup on my meat!  :D


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 26, 2018)

Superb! Great looking cb!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2018)

The cross cut this morning after chilling in the refrig...





Soooo juicy!






Will slice tomorrow, can't get to it today. Too much going on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> The cross cut this morning after chilling in the refrig...
> 
> Will slice tomorrow, can't get to it today. Too much going on.




No Hurry---Good to wait a couple days anyway.

Beare


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

Here ya go...pics. of the slices. Color really does not show-pink tinted cured meat on a pink cutting board-LOL!!
The slicer tx smoker sent me arrived monday just in time to slice my CB! 






Mucho thanks to tx smoker for sending that to me, I really appreciate it! Sharp blade made quick work of the cold CB....
I ended up with 250~270 1/8" slices. I packed them 6 to a bag. Breakfast tomorrow will include CB....only dilemma is WHICH ONE!?!?! BP or piri pirir????


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks Great, Inda!!:)
Nice Job!!
Like.
My Son would fight for those End pieces!! LOL

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks great! Fried, melted cheese, lettuce tomato and a little mustard. Yum!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Looks great! Fried, melted cheese, lettuce tomato and a little mustard. Yum!


Oh yea...Been eating sandwiches last 2 days! 
Another local grocer has loins on sale again...this time $1.29/lb....


----------



## Kade (Apr 17, 2018)

I know this is probably very obvious but what is this CB you speak of?


----------



## nanuk (Apr 17, 2018)

Kade said:


> I know this is probably very obvious but what is this CB you speak of?




Canadian Bacon

It is cured pork loin, instead of belly.

BBB is BuckBoardBacon, made from the shoulder butt

I think they are basically all cured the same way, just flavoured differently to one's liking.

They would all taste a bit different, as they are completely different meat products even if you cured them the exact same.


----------



## Kade (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you for the clarification


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 18, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I rather ribs over pulled pork any day... But (pun intended) I do buy a lot of butts for sausage. That might change though as I recently found I can buy a 75# box of miscuts and scrap for $0.55~60/lb. It runs 25~30% fat which is great for mixing with wild game.


How do you go about getting miscuts?  Curious as i make alot of sausage.


----------



## potsieko (Apr 18, 2018)

murraysmokin said:


> How do you go about getting miscuts?  Curious as i make alot of sausage.



Try your local processor. They often have scraps/mis-cuts in a large box, just to make a little $$ - rather than throw away. 
I also get boneless picnic shoulders by the case from a local supplier ($1.25/lb) - and I find these make excellent smoked sausage. When I'm making breakfast sausage, I prefer using butts - as they tend to have a lower fat content.


----------

